# Grey Whales in Baja, Mexico (Eye-Hops/Tails/Rolls)



## brianroe (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
I thought I would post a couple photos from my trip to Baja. I drove down from California, mainly to see my grandparents who live there during the winter. I spent a month with them, mountain biking, fishing, playing music, and (of course) taking photos. On the return drive I stopped for the night just south of the Baja California Sur and Baja California Norte state line which is about 1/2 way up the peninsula, at Ojo De Libre Lagoon. Ojo De Libre is part of the Vizcaino Biosphere Reserve which is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. I did not intend to stay the next morning because I had a long drive ahead of me. But when I woke up in the morning and looked out my window and saw three whales. I had go out there and get closer! Here are a few of the better shots.

#1 [Two Eye-Hop] An Eye-hops is hard to capture as they are only in the air a second or two. This photo captured 2! 






#2 [Eye-Hop] This is another eye-hop.





#3 [Tail Over]





#4 [Tail2]





#5 [RollOver!]





#6 [Tails Up!]





#7 [Tail-Spray]





#8 [Boulder Mountain] This was taken later that day while I was driving.





Thanks!


----------



## Desi (Apr 18, 2012)

That must have been an amazing experience.  Thanks for sharing.

Your horizons are a bit off.  #1 is a great scene.  I wonder if it might look better cropped a bit closer.

#7 is just awesome


----------



## brianroe (Apr 18, 2012)

I missed the horizon being off... I corrected that (refresh to see the changes.) I also thought that #1 should be cropped closer, but I was giving it a little more room. I cropped it a bit more.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Desi (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you have a better composition with #1 cropped that way.  Amazing moment you captured.  Looks almost like they were posing for you.


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice set. Looking forward to my 1st whale trip this fall.


----------

